
The Changing Frontier of Science - Osiris30
https://medium.com/@lux_capital/the-changing-frontier-of-science-6ad4ce229935#.mg064qk51
======
JohnHammersley
I'm glad I read the whole article, as it's great to see a lot of familiar
faces highlighted in the logo slide towards the end - I'm immensely proud of
what we've achieved at Overleaf[1] (although with still a long way to go), and
it's great to see Sparrho[2] and Impact Story[3] also included in this piece.

There's a huge amount of innovation happening in science tech right now, and
it's amazing how far it's come in just a few years.

For anyone in London interested in new developments in science and publishing
tech, were hosting an event on May 10th you're welcome to attend - would love
to see new faces there: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/futurepub-7-new-
developments-in...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/futurepub-7-new-developments-
in-scientific-collaboration-tech-tickets-24489046397)

[1] [https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)

[2] [https://www.sparrho.com](https://www.sparrho.com)

[3] [https://impactstory.org](https://impactstory.org)

------
batbomb
How many researchers are going to give people the honest truth and say "well
the initial effect of 2.5 sigma just vanished after $500k of upgrades, sorry
folks". The corresponding backlash will be swift and brutal, and science as a
whole will suffer.

Is the world better off because of this? I don't think so. I'm not
particularly interested in being part of the crowd-funded, gig-economy version
of science.

